# Do you think sole traders should be allowed?



## dominicl (May 17, 2013)

Well, I've been advised it's up to you (as members) to decide whether VPSBoard should allow sole traders to post in the offers section (rather than just legal entities - LTDs, PLCs etc)...

I personally think that they should be allowed. It's still legally registered as you are registered for tax (or self assessment in the UK).

jhadley is a sole trader and runs a great hosting business, for example.

Please vote in the poll above!

Regards,

Dominic


----------



## serverian (May 17, 2013)

Why shouldn't they be?


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2013)

Sole traders is probably a term not known to many outside of Europe.

They are incorporated correct?  Just operating as a sole proprietor/operator of a business?  Am I correct here?

I see no reason why incorporation is even needed.  It's wise to have corporate protection from legal claims, but not necessary by law in a number of countries.


----------



## dominicl (May 17, 2013)

serverian said:


> Why shouldn't they be?



They are not currently allowed. I'm not sure the exact reasoning.



buffalooed said:


> Sole traders is probably a term not known to many outside of Europe.
> 
> They are incorporated correct?  Just operating as a sole proprietor/operator of a business?  Am I correct here?
> 
> I see no reason why incorporation is even needed.  It's wise to have corporate protection from legal claims, but not necessary by law in a number of countries.


"If you


----------



## Ash (May 17, 2013)

Yes, they should!

So does that mean we cant post offers? I believe Hostigation operates in this same sense as well (I could be wrong) so does that mean they cant post offers either?


----------



## dominicl (May 17, 2013)

GetKVM_Ash said:


> Yes, they should!
> 
> 
> So does that mean we cant post offers? I believe Hostigation operates in this same sense as well (I could be wrong) so does that mean they cant post offers either?


As it stands currently, I've been told that sole traders cannot post offers.


----------



## George_Fusioned (May 17, 2013)

I don't see a reason why not. At least they're doing business legally, while there are TONS of hosting companies out there that operate on the side.


----------



## Ash (May 17, 2013)

dominicl said:


> As it stands currently, I've been told that sole traders cannot post offers.


Can the administrators confirm this here? I'd like to hear the reason behind this. Anybody can register a business, it means nothing.


----------



## MannDude (May 17, 2013)

GetKVM_Ash said:


> Can the administrators confirm this here? I'd like to hear the reason behind this. Anybody can register a business, it means nothing.


 

It's more or less to protect visitors of the site from being exposed to potential fly-by-night and summer hosts who aren't operating legally.

I told Dominic to post this thread so we could get the community input, as it's really up to all of you.


----------



## BradND (May 17, 2013)

There are too many variables for this IMHO, anyone in the UK for example can register a corporation in _5 minutes_ where as some USA states actually want proof and it's  a long process.

Something like respected providers or providers that have more of a reputation. Domain age verification could also play something in selection / approval.


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2013)

Incorporation is a bad litmus test.

There are plenty of fraudsters hiding behind corporations that can be done on the cheap and in no time online in the States.


----------



## Ash (May 17, 2013)

MannDude said:


> It's more or less to protect visitors of the site from being exposed to potential fly-by-night and summer hosts who aren't operating legally.
> 
> I told Dominic to post this thread so we could get the community input, as it's really up to all of you.


I mean I'd like to think we are respected and have passed the test of longevity, but with the current rules we cant post offers where as company's like shovehost can because they are registered. I don't really think that's fair.


Hopefully the results of this poll/thread will force you to reconsider


----------



## dominicl (May 17, 2013)

They don't allow "Shovenose" offers for this reason.


----------



## fatboy (May 17, 2013)

MannDude said:


> It's more or less to protect visitors of the site from being exposed to potential fly-by-night and summer hosts who aren't operating legally.


A sole trader will operate legally though wouldn't they? In the UK, when I started as a sole trader many years ago and ran hosting (shared / reseller - probably before most of you were born as well ) I registered with the tax office, I did self assessments, I paid NI, I had a bank account with the Mr xxxxx trading as on everything.

I think the fly-by-nights won't even go that far.

The only difficulty I see is actually checking if someone is a properly registered sole trader and not someone in the bedroom over summer.

Saying that, as others have said, even if you are a LTD or whatever, still doesn't make the people running the show more trustworthy does it. I have seen a lot of people registered with a Ltd company etc who still run to the hills with the cash etc.

In fact, I think I am right in saying this (floating round in my alcohol infused brain), being a Ltd company gives you more protection after scamming and running - if a customer chases you down, the authorities can only take money / assets associated with the company to pay fees, creditors etc whereas if a sole trader gets chased to ground the authorities can take everything, their home, personal money etc


----------



## concerto49 (May 17, 2013)

Should be treated on a case by case basis. As others have said, the type of legal entity doesn't mean much. What means more is their track record. Seen enough drama on LET/LEB.


----------



## Ash (May 17, 2013)

fatboy said:


> In fact, I think I am right in saying this (floating round in my alcohol infused brain), being a Ltd company gives you more protection after scamming and running - if a customer chases you down, the authorities can only take money / assets associated with the company to pay fees, creditors etc whereas if a sole trader gets chased to ground the authorities can take everything, their home, personal money etc


This is correct


----------



## Tipsta (May 17, 2013)

Its not terribly hard to register a Business? and it adds some confidence to your clients,

If you can't afford to register a business, whats says your going to be in business in a few months?


----------



## Noerman (May 17, 2013)

I need money too.


----------



## Nick (May 17, 2013)

We've reviewed the process and you can now fill a simple application here.


----------

